# Pleco's Ill...pics inside.



## lotusblossom02 (Oct 3, 2006)

It started as a whitish fuzzy film on their noses and went into an orange-y color then the skin started to come off (flesh too). The one pleco is worse off than the other. They're about 4 years old in a 55 gallon fish tank cleaned regularly. 


































It's very nasty and I'm sure it has to be painful for them. Suggestions on meds?
The other fish in the tank (Red Tiger Oscars and some Cory (sp?) cats) are completely fine. We had like 8 goldfish in there (had them for at least 6 months not new additions...originally feeder fish) that about 2 weeks before this formed on the pleco's they just all in one afternoon died. There was nothing on them nothing odd. Just floated to the top within 2 hours of the first one dying and the last one dying.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

OUCH of course it hurts them,poor things. Looks like they`ve been fighting, maybe the fuzz is a fungal infection. A secondary infection from battle wounds? I`d use Maracyn Plus since it`s gram neg and possitive. A bit a Melafix to help heal the wounds and seperate them. They could be fighting each other or the Oscars got to them.Do daily water changes, fresh water always helps them heal faster. I hope they get well fast.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for the response. we've had this tank for 4 years now and never have had any illnesses so this came quite as a surprise. the pleco's are quite large in relation to the oscars and it doesn't quite look like battle wounds it more looks like it's been eaten away by something. will have a look tomorrow at the fish place as they've closed for the night by now unfortunately  and walmart doens't carry this stuff (at least mine doesn't...i looked tonight)
any other input is welcome too. feel horrible for the things...


----------

